# Farts



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Today my TTS farted for the first time and wow was it loud! I wasn't expecting it and all of a sudden, boom. I've done 550 miles now so gave it some mild beans today. Coincidently, I also had the opportunity to drive a 911 Cabrio (997) and it's a lot of fun, but the TTS is faster


----------



## TT TUES (May 17, 2016)

If you give anything beans it is going to fart


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha, very true!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TT TUES said:


> If you give anything beans it is going to fart


 LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Not a fan of the farts. Might appeal to boy racers, but IMO it just makes you look or rather, sound, a bit 'obvious'. I only wish you could get rid of them when in Dynamic or S...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> Not a fan of the farts. Might appeal to boy racers, but IMO it just makes you look or rather, sound, a bit 'obvious'. I only wish you could get rid of them when in Dynamic or S...


You can...sell yours and buy a manual


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Reasty said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of the farts. Might appeal to boy racers, but IMO it just makes you look or rather, sound, a bit 'obvious'. I only wish you could get rid of them when in Dynamic or S...
> ...


Oh really, I never thought of that :roll:


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Personal taste I suppose but I enjoy them. I've got used to having a noisy exhaust. I had the M Performance Exhaust on my M235i and that was very loud, it used to pop and crackle as well. The TTS has a very different sound.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

You've been very patient Handyman. I gave it 50 miles before flooring it though the gears! I thought the Golf had loud farts, but the TTS seems louder. It may be that it is generally quieter though, so the farts do seem a bit in the face, haha.
Interesting that the fake sound is a lot quieter than the Golf's. Also a lot more refined and subtle. The Golf sounded more like a Subaru flat 4.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like you are enjoying it then!

I fully floored it for the first time today (550 miles is enough for me) and it really took off. It does deliver the power quite differently to my old car though. One niggle, on the motorway, when joining, say doing about 40-50, in dynamic, when I floor it the gearbox barely kicks down, it goes from 6 to 5 and that's with my foot right to the floor, I want it to go down to 3 or 4. Does everyone else's do this?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

handyman said:


> Personal taste I suppose but I enjoy them. I've got used to having a noisy exhaust. I had the M Performance Exhaust on my M235i and that was very loud, it used to pop and crackle as well. The TTS has a very different sound.


I agree. Pops and crackles on the overrun - now you're talking. I do miss my RS3 for that - I only had it a few months and never really jelled with the car (hence the TTS purchase) but the exhaust sound (I had the sports exhaust) was awesome - when you lifted off... it always put a smile on my face. Thing is though, when I test drove a TTRS with the sports exhaust, it was nowhere near as loud as the RS3 :? I double checked BTW and the TT definitely had the option box.

I think the TTS could do with a little more noise, but as stated, I don't think the DSG fart is really it. Must admit, I am considering a Miltek for mine, but am having trouble with justify the price. May be I will look at an ABT rear box... I had one on my mk2 TTS and it did sound a lot better than the stock system.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Pred said:


> Not a fan of the farts. Might appeal to boy racers, but IMO it just makes you look or rather, sound, a bit 'obvious'. I only wish you could get rid of them when in Dynamic or S...


Agree, a option would be better.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Farts are lame.

I pulled out of a junction today in dynamic and with a clear road briefly floored it in 1st for a couple of seconds - changed into 2nd and there was literally an explosion like a gunshot, I thought I'd shot someone :roll: . Turned a few heads :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

handyman said:


> One niggle, on the motorway, when joining, say doing about 40-50, in dynamic, when I floor it the gearbox barely kicks down, it goes from 6 to 5 and that's with my foot right to the floor, I want it to go down to 3 or 4. Does everyone else's do this?


I went out for a play this morning on nice twisty roads. I find if am coming to a corner when I know I want to come out of it as fast as I can. I look at the rev counter and drop it down 1-2 gears mainly only need 1 using the paddles this will put you in manual mode but gives you want you want when you need it. In your case I would of just dropped it into 3rd with the paddle and farted by way though 3 and 4th 

I love the farts, seems like everything else on these forums it's personal taste [smiley=gossip.gif]

When I needed to over take today, I look at the revs, they were around 3k, I dropped it down a gear at the same time started to pull out and floored it, this way am not waiting for a kick down, it normally fart just as you pass there bonet line, perfect time to give them a good fart


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> > I think the TTS could do with a little more noise, but as stated, I don't think the DSG fart is really it. Must admit, I am considering a Miltek for mine, but am having trouble with justify the price. May be I will look at an ABT rear box... I had one on my mk2 TTS and it did sound a lot better than the stock system.


My advice is to start with just the downpipe first, if you can, go with cat-less. Standard downpipe on TT (and I think on TTS too) have a resonator at the end, so replacing it with the straight one adds a lot of noise. I was thinking about Supersprint/Milltek exhaust before, but replacing just the downpipe solved everything for me. Now I have cracks/pops, I hear turbo, farts are now not just farts but very loud bangs and noticeable on every gear change when I am in S, even if I am not flooring the pedal.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> I went out for a play this morning on nice twisty roads. I find if am coming to a corner when I know I want to come out of it as fast as I can. I look at the rev counter and drop it down 1-2 gears mainly only need 1 using the paddles this will put you in manual mode but gives you want you want when you need it. In your case I would of just dropped it into 3rd with the paddle and farted by way though 3 and 4th
> 
> I love the farts, seems like everything else on these forums it's personal taste [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> When I needed to over take today, I look at the revs, they were around 3k, I dropped it down a gear at the same time started to pull out and floored it, this way am not waiting for a kick down, it normally fart just as you pass there bonet line, perfect time to give them a good fart


I wouldn't dream of playing on nice twisty roads in either of the Auto modes. Always Sport Manual for me, so I am in control.



handyman said:


> One niggle, on the motorway, when joining, say doing about 40-50, in dynamic, when I floor it the gearbox barely kicks down, it goes from 6 to 5 and that's with my foot right to the floor, I want it to go down to 3 or 4. Does everyone else's do this?


Mine will drop two gears even in Manual (Sports) mode, so I am surprised that yours does not. It puts the revs right up there 4-5k, so only a second before it changes back up a gear by itself when it hits the redline :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

When it's time to play and like I said I drop it down, that puts the car into manual. :roll:

Felt no need to say car was in dynamic,sport mode, as what other mode is they when playing?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I have stock downpipe and Bull x exhaust with rear resonator delete. The farts dont fart anymore they just pop like gun shots in any mode at every gear change. So much better imo the fart noise is silly but the pops sound gooood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> When it's time to play and like I said I drop it down, that puts the car into manual. :roll:
> 
> Felt no need to say car was in dynamic,sport mode, as what other mode is they when playing?


I sometimes leave the car in auto for the first few minutes while the oil warms up, but it's always in manual after the first few miles. The odd time I have tried going into manual from auto using the paddle shift, it annoyingly, seemingly randomly drops back into auto and changes gear just when you least want it to.
And what happens when the auto is already in the gear you want as you approach the bend. The idea of an auto changing halfway around a bend without your input seems dangerous?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ttsser said:


> The odd time I have tried going into manual from auto using the paddle shift, it annoyingly, seemingly randomly drops back into auto and changes gear just when you least want it to.


It's meant to do that - after about 8 to 10 seconds with no further operation of a paddle. I find it useful for A/B road overtakes. When you see a clear road ahead, change down x gears with the paddle and then just apply throttle as you get to the clear road point. It's a little quicker than using kick down at the same point.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Likewise brittan. It works really well.



ttsser said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > When it's time to play and like I said I drop it down, that puts the car into manual. :roll:
> ...


First the roads I am playing on I am up and down well before it goes back into Auto, tight twisting roads. 
The only time it goes back into auto is when going through a village at 30 mph. After that, then down shift =back in manual and it stays there until another village.

I don't encounter any of your problems. But you do it your way but don't imply my way is "dangerous" as you're making assumptions on your driving not mine.

Given the countless days doing track day, strangely I know when and how to charge gear.

If you drive on more open A-B roads then full manual would be best, but the roads I like to play on are country back roads. Different. Very different.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> don't imply my way is "dangerous" as you're making assumptions on your driving not mine.
> 
> Given the countless days doing track day, strangely I know when and how to charge gear.
> 
> If you drive on more open A-B roads then full manual would be best, but the roads I like to play on are country back roads. Different. Very different.


Whoa... no offence intended :lol: 
I like to stay in control :wink:
Therefore, when driving on ANY roads, I remove the chance of the car deciding the gears for me.

More seriously, just when does the car decide to go back into auto? It does appear to be random on the last two cars with DSG gearboxes that I have owned.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

OK let's move on.

It seems to go back into auto after a set time with no gear changers. 8-10 sec? Not sure it feels longer than that but Brittan knows his stuff. Will try on the way home.
If you find you're in manual by using the paddles, if you go from D and pull down to S it puts it back in auto.

I do love full Manual, the thing i like the best is how it blips the throttle like your heel toeing on downshifts.

To tell the truth I just love the car so much for all the different ways you can enjoy it.
Comfort mode for commute in full Auto.
Dynamic manual/semi manual and it's a different car.
Launch is a real laugh.

Love the car so much.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just push lever over to left and immediately back again to get back into normal auto.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Just push lever over to left and immediately back again to get back into normal auto.


There is a nice little shortcut for this as well:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

can_quattro said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Just push lever over to left and immediately back again to get back into normal auto.
> ...


I know it does this on the mk2 but I'm not sure this is applicable to the mk3 as (at least for the RS) if you press and hold either paddle it forces the gearbox to immediately select the lowest/highest possible gear.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

That screen grab is from a 2016 TT Coupe Manual, I have not been able to confirm yet (car is still on route).
May be different in an RS as well....


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Holding the right paddle for a second or two certainly puts it back in to auto mode (if the stick is in D). I did it today  You have to hold it, not tap it.


----------

